# Help with identifying Trek model.



## winjidi (Jun 8, 2004)

I am hoping someone can identify the model year of a burgundy Trek 2000. I think it is a WSD year 2000, but I can't be sure. It has an all tiagra grouppo (could have been modified) and an oversized downtube (from stem to bottom bracket). Thanks!


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

*Trek 2000*

winjidi,

Here's a picture of a Trek 2000 out of the year 2000 catalog.

Retro Grouch


----------

